# Vote for me? If allowed



## DrewDennis (Jun 17, 2020)

Not sure if this is allowed! If not admin pls delete. Figured why not, entered in a local lawn of the month thing with my spraying company. Vote if yall think I've done a decent job!

https://1.shortstack.com/Hdz29S/r20x2?we=86600937-271325098


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 17, 2020)

Open to criticism too


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Done... Now you're only down by 599... Seems like a Facebook style popularity contest to me, as the top two don't appear to be the best.


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 17, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> Done... Now you're only down by 599... Seems like a Facebook style popularity contest to me, as the top two don't appear to be the best.


Agreed! Knew it was a long shot, I had just got done doing mine, and my neighbors yards...I lose I'll just say I was dehydrated and delirious lol!!!!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> Done... Now you're only down by 599... Seems like a Facebook style popularity contest to me, as the top two don't appear to be the best.


So true. One of those lawns is beyond weak.

Voted.


----------

